# CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY & LCC



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY & LCC SHOW-N- SHINE COMING UP IN APRIL SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR IN LATHROP. CA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*AND A BLESSED AND HAPPY NEW YEAR ,GOD BLESS YOU ALL FAMILY*


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Frank,
Good Job, my brother, keep showin him Joey, how its done Bro lol.
Thanks Frank for keepin everyone up to date :biggrin: Fliers comin soon


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Aww shucks, forgot the most important part. Everyone Have a Blessed and Safe Holiday.

God Bless,
Terry & Debbie Miner


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2008, 01:59 PM~12499421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT'S UP BROTHER DAVID JUST WISHING YOU AND YOUR FAMILY A HAPPY HOLIDAY AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR. GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER FRANK & DIANE :angel:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Dec 22 2008, 10:17 AM~12497773
> *
> *


WHAT'S UP JOE :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 23 2008, 01:37 PM~12508577
> *TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP STKN209 :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

WHAT'S GOING ON TERRY HOW'S YOUR VACATION GOING :rofl:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 20 2008, 12:54 PM~12483870
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY & LCC SHOW-N- SHINE COMING UP IN APRIL SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR IN LATHROP. CA  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 23 2008, 10:57 PM~12513420
> *
> *


NICE RIDE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 23 2008, 01:48 PM~12509140
> *WHAT'S UP STKN209  :wave:
> *


Chill'n homie, just enjoying the Holidays....peace Bro...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT WHAT'S UP 209 VALLEY, CEN VALLEY, BAY AERA, SAC TOWN AND ALL GENTE OUT THERE :wave: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 22 2008, 01:59 PM~12499421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*WHATS UP MY BROTHERS FROM CROWN OF LIFE FORGIVEN CAR CLUB
WILL TRY TO SHOW UP AT YOUR SHOW WITH OR WITHOUT OUR RIDES TO SHOW SOME SOPPORT.*


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Dec 28 2008, 12:01 AM~12541875
> *WHATS UP MY BROTHERS FROM CROWN OF LIFE FORGIVEN CAR CLUB
> WILL TRY TO SHOW UP AT YOUR SHOW WITH OR WITHOUT OUR RIDES TO SHOW SOME SOPPORT.
> 
> ...


looking forward to having you brothers come down god bless you crown of life bro frank :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP FRANK,I WILL PROBABLY BE GOIN UP TO STOCKTON ON TUESDAY OR WENDSDAY.BE STAYING AT THE QUALATY INN,MARCH LANE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ALL RIGHT BRO DAVID I WILL LET TERRY KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 28 2008, 07:58 AM~12542997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :thumbsup: my bike should be done soon :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 29 2008, 11:26 AM~12551199
> *nice  :thumbsup: my bike should be done soon  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro looking forward to seeing your bike when it 's done hope you bring it to our show if it's done by then


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 29 2008, 04:49 PM~12553850
> *thanks bro looking forward to seeing your bike when it 's done hope you bring it to our show if it's done by then
> *


 it should be done by febuary or march  so if its done i might take it


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Dec 30 2008, 04:48 PM~12562771
> * it should be done by febuary or march  so if its done i might take it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Cant wait They always give out nice trophy's :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 20 2008, 01:54 PM~12483870
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY & LCC SHOW-N- SHINE COMING UP IN APRIL SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR IN LATHROP. CA  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THE SHOW-N-SHINE IS SET FOR APRIL 25 2009 REG TIME 6:AM TO 10:30 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12571881
> *THE SHOW-N-SHINE IS SET FOR APRIL 25 2009 REG TIME 6:AM TO 10:30 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


1919.E LOUISE AVE. LATHROP CA. OFF I-5


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 31 2008, 03:02 PM~12571881
> *THE SHOW-N-SHINE IS SET FOR APRIL 25 2009 REG TIME 6:AM TO 10:30 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

TTTWUZ UP FRANK


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Jan 1 2009, 03:50 PM~12577986
> *TTTWUZ UP FRANK
> *


WHAT'UP SERG HOPE YOU AND YOUR FAMILY HAD A GOOD NEW YEARS FOR ME AND FAMILY WE JUST KICKBACK ALL DAY :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Jan 5 2009, 11:35 PM~12618956
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


what's the date for your show :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 31 2008, 04:02 PM~12571881
> *THE SHOW-N-SHINE IS SET FOR APRIL 25 2009 REG TIME 6:AM TO 10:30 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Jan 7 2009, 10:35 AM~12632171
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wuzzzz up cheuy & lux c.c. big frank :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

:wave: Whats up Frank!!!!


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C.V. LUX_@Jan 10 2009, 01:01 AM~12660307
> *:wave: Whats up Frank!!!!
> *


wuzz up bro you and your family have a good weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*some time in june or july still dont know yet im working on the flyers*


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Jan 11 2009, 02:30 PM~12670957
> *some time in june or july still dont know yet im working on the flyers
> *


whats up brother I had a good day is your homie still rolling with you he hasn't called hope he's alright god bless :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

04-25-09 show-n-shine :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jan 11 2009, 09:22 PM~12674959
> *
> *


what,s up joe


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey Frank That looks like my 65 in that pic :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY SHOW-N- SHINE PEOPLE CHOICE AWARDS CARS $10.00 BIKES $ 5.00 IF YOU WANT TO BBQ BRING YOUR PITS  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

You know Ill be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Jan 17 2009, 01:28 AM~12730746
> *You know Ill be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic joey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jan 17 2009, 05:28 AM~12731185
> *nice pic joey :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Today, 06:54 PM | | Post #75 

89 MERC

Posts: 666  
Joined: Oct 2008
From: STOCKTONE
Car Club: CROWN OF LIFE C.C.


Hey Frank you need to post some more look at what youre post count is! :0


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h99/crownoflife4u/File0030-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

WUZZZZ UP 209 VALLEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: CEN VALLEY :thumbsup: BAY AREA  WUZZZZ UP SAC


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANT'S RED 54 (Aug 27, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF PARKING LOT IS IT, DIDN'T MAKE IT LAST YEAR JUST TRYING TO FIND IT A LITTLE EASIER


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANT'S RED 54_@Jan 21 2009, 09:55 AM~12770320
> *WHAT KIND OF PARKING LOT IS IT,  DIDN'T MAKE IT LAST YEAR JUST TRYING TO FIND IT A LITTLE EASIER
> *


it;s black top and it has a grass area and it off i-5 and louise ave


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

wuzzzz up joey hope your moms feeling better


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

what's up nor cal


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT ALL DAY


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

will be there


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ANTDOGG_@Jan 28 2009, 10:37 AM~12836508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro bring your bbq pits :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jan 18 2009, 04:38 PM~12742359
> *http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h99/crownoflife4u/File0030-1.jpg[/img]]My Webpage
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

bring your bbq pits :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Jan 30 2009, 01:07 PM~12859911
> *bring your bbq pits :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

what,s nor cal


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY 209 VALLEY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

what,s up chase og :wave:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Feb 5 2009, 03:12 AM~12912596
> *what,s up chase og  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)




----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

:wave: HOW ARE YOU GUYS DOING?


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Feb 6 2009, 01:46 PM~12927240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what.s up henry where doing go how are you and your family doing god bless frank & diane :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

nice pic joey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

my homie has a 56 chevy pu project he is selling 4 $ 2.000 cell # is 209-808-4386 his name is gilbert


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

that looks cool joey :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave: Frank and Terry and the wifys.


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shops laggard_@Feb 11 2009, 05:04 PM~12975764
> *:wave: Frank and Terry and the wifys.
> *


what,s up vic & vic.jr :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

it a raining day in 209 valley


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

*TAKE IT TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS,WHATS UP FRANK GOD BLESS*








[/quote]


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> *TAKE IT TO THE TOP FOR MY BROTHERS,WHATS UP FRANK GOD BLESS*


[/quote]
WHAT,S UP BROTHER HOW HAVE YOU BEEN DOING GOOD I HOPE NICE TO HERE FROM YOU GOD BLESS :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT ALL DAY


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

THAT,S LOOKS  JOEY


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Feb 21 2009, 07:42 PM~13071933
> *THAT,S LOOKS   JOEY
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

HAPPY B-DAY DONNY BOY BABY BOYS 69 IMPALA LOVE FRANK AND DIANE.C


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

my homie is saleing this project truck 56 gmc his # is 209-808-4386


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT  to all the car clubs in nor cal


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Feb 26 2009, 03:15 PM~13120936
> *TTT   to all the car clubs in nor cal
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Feb 26 2009, 06:50 PM~13122259
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

*I'LL BE THERE WITH MY CANDY PURPLE STROLLER I GUESS ILL JUST BE SHOWING THAT FOR THE REST OF THE YEAR AGAIN SINCE I HAVENT WORKED ON NOTHING YET. LOL!*:roflmao:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Feb 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13101933
> *my homie is saleing this project truck 56 gmc his # is 209-808-4386
> 
> 
> ...


SHORT BED OR LONG BED AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mi familia (Aug 29, 2007)

IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU SAT, JUST PASSING THREW TO SAY HI TO THE "FAMILIA" :wave:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mi familia_@Mar 2 2009, 03:42 PM~13155666
> *IT WAS NICE TALKING TO YOU SAT, JUST PASSING THREW TO SAY HI TO THE "FAMILIA" :wave:
> *


IT,S ALLWAYS A BLESSING WHEN WE SEE YOU AND GEORGE GOD BLESS


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## serg1950 (Apr 29, 2008)

$100 :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Born2Ryde_CC_209_@Mar 6 2009, 05:39 PM~13204042
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'><span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Back up u go TTT</span></span> :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ CC will be there to support


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

THANKS BRO


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Mar 6 2009, 10:45 AM~13200996
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL PICK IT UP FRIDAY


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Look Frank An old pic of my 65 :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 12 2009, 06:58 PM~13263959
> *Look Frank An old pic of my 65 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT For Crown of Life :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT ALL DAY CROWN OF LIFE 209 VALLEY


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:wave: WHATS UP FRANK


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Mar 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13291485
> *:wave: WHATS UP FRANK
> *


what's up my brother sorry i messed you this weekend next time you come down call me so me you & terry can get togher :biggrin: god bless


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 7duceolds (Jan 21, 2008)

TTT 4 DA HOMIE A FRANK WASSUP HOMIE JUS :machinegun: SUM LUV 4 U AND ALL DA VATOOS IN TECA TOWN


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 7duceolds_@Mar 18 2009, 11:55 AM~13316009
> *TTT 4 DA HOMIE    A FRANK WASSUP HOMIE JUS  :machinegun: SUM LUV 4 U AND ALL DA VATOOS IN TECA TOWN
> *


wuzzzz up big homie still looking 4 some cups so I can juice my ride let me know if anyone has some 4 sale


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT ALL DAY


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Mar 18 2009, 02:56 PM~13317982
> *wuzzzz up big homie still looking 4 some cups so I can juice my ride let me know if anyone has some 4 sale
> *


Frank I know who has some give me a call! :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 21 2009, 04:03 PM~13347615
> *Frank I know who has some give me a call! :biggrin:
> *


thanks joey good looking out


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

SORRY 4 THE LOSE OF YOUR BROTHER OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU DEBBIE & TERRY & FAMILY 
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## trokita53 (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Mar 22 2009, 06:41 AM~13352133
> *thanks joey good looking out
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Mar 24 2009, 09:49 PM~13381993
> *
> *


 :biggrin: Like the avatar Joe!


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Mar 26 2009, 04:07 PM~13399683
> *
> *


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 27 2009, 11:28 AM~13407743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

Will be there!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Mar 28 2009, 10:04 AM~13415748
> *Will be there!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks joey looking forward to having you come out


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> :biggrin:  :0


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Mar 31 2009, 02:15 AM~13441374
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: :rofl:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Apr 5 2009, 03:27 AM~13487176
> *:biggrin:
> *


WHAT'S UP JOEY GOT MY BACK DONE NOW IT TIME TO DO THE FRONT JUST GOT TO DO A LITTLE MORE WORK TO THE BACK


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Apr 5 2009, 07:32 PM~13491893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking Good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

TTT OG CHASE 64


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

4-25-09 saturday 10:00am-3:00pm


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

bring your bbq pits lets have fun


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Apr 11 2009, 06:21 AM~13545459
> * bring your bbq pits lets have fun
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT NEXT SATURDAY CAR SHOW BBQ


----------



## OroLac (Mar 25, 2009)

Born2rydE C.C. will be there!! :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

BACK 2 The Top!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLACK 64_@Apr 18 2009, 11:09 AM~13615048
> *BACK 2 The Top!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PIC


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

they are calling for rain sat ? :angry:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Dec 20 2008, 01:54 PM~12483870
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY & LCC SHOW-N- SHINE COMING UP IN APRIL SAME PLACE AS LAST YEAR IN LATHROP. CA  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

I Checked the forcast,,, NO RAIN!!!!!! :biggrin: ,,,, Just a couple more days hno:


----------



## STDY~DPN~68 (Aug 7, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

looking forward 4 saturday show-n-shine bring yor bbq pits


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TODAY IS THE DAY SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE BBQ SHOW -N-SHINE 1919.E LOUSIE AV LATHROP CA. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Apr 25 2009, 03:48 AM~13684845
> *TODAY IS THE DAY SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE  BBQ SHOW -N-SHINE 1919.E LOUSIE AV LATHROP CA. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry, Homie couldn't make out there...Had some B-Day parties to go too....I'll get wit u guyz later...peace


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Very cool show, I made it out there for a little while....I'll post some pictures when I get a chance.


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

CROWN OF LIFE MINSITRYS WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS 4 COMING OUT WE HAD A BLAST WE WILL BE DOING IT AGIAN NEXT YEAR SO GOD BLESS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)

pics?


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Me and My Wife would like to Thank all of you that made this day possible, first off we give god all the glory, and we and the Crown of Life Family and L.C.C. would like to say wow, what an awesome day it was, perfect weather and chillin on a saturday afternoon with all of our homies. We pray you had a great time and of course the kids we pray they too had a great time. Our son in heaven is so smilin down on us all. Mijo we are still going strong for Jesus and one day we will be strollin on them streets of gold with you!!

AGAIN, WE THANK YOU ALL AND GOD BLESS!!

Brother Terry & Sister Debbie & The Familia! :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

I WANT TO THANK FRANK FOR THE INVITE AND EVERYONE FROM CROWN OF LIFE. WE HAD A FANTASTIC TIME AT THE SHOW. AND LOOK FORWARD TO BEING THERE NEXT YEAR. HERE ARE A FEW PICS.......................


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bribri1+Apr 25 2009, 04:35 PM~13687947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BROTHERS TERRY AND FRANK, AGAIN IM SORRY I COULDNT MAKE YOUR EVENT,I WAS IN STOCKTON (MARCH LANE)BUT COULD NOT FIND A RIDE TO GO THERE ,MY COUSIN DIDNT RETURN MY CALL,IM GLAD EVERY THING WENT GOOD AND IT WAS A BLESSED DAY ,BUT ONE DAY WE WILL ATTEND THE GREATES EVENT IN OUR LIFES AMEN.MAY GOD BLESS YOU ,YOUR FAMILY AND YOUR MINISTRY,
DAVID (FORGIVEN MINISTRY CAR CLUB)


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

I'm sorry you couldn't make it out, can't wait til the day we get together. Hopefully really soon Bro. We pray all is well with you and your family.
Thanks for the encouraging words bro.

May God Bless You,
Bro. Terry


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINFUL1_@Apr 26 2009, 11:17 AM~13692859
> *I WANT TO THANK FRANK FOR THE INVITE AND EVERYONE FROM CROWN OF LIFE. WE HAD A FANTASTIC TIME AT THE SHOW. AND LOOK FORWARD TO BEING THERE NEXT YEAR. HERE ARE A FEW PICS.......................
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Bro, We are glad you had a great time, thats nice to hear that you all enjoyed yourselves. The pics are great, we need to get us a camera like that lol. Have a Great week and hopefully we will see you around at some other shows. 

Peace!!

God Bless,
Bro Terry & family


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

crown of life show-n-shin







e


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

crown of life members


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

crown of life bikes


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

black 64


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks for da pics Frank.

Peace!!


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

crown of life bikes


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

joe.sr & his wife


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

THATS THE END OF THE CROWN OF LIFE MINISTRY CAR SHOW THANKS TO ALL THE CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS THAT CAME OUT WE HAD A GREAT TIME AND GOD BLESS, NEXT YEARS SHOW IS SET 4 APRIL-24-2010 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bribri1_@Apr 27 2009, 04:09 PM~13707030
> *joe.sr & his wife
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how it all started 4 me right there The ones who saved the CHASE 64 4 me & my sis! :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> black 64
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrownOfLife4U (Feb 10, 2005)

Awesome pics Frank!!


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> Thanks Frank we could of done without this pic now everybody knows that my CHASE 64 was a trailer queen again this weekend!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> > Thanks Frank we could of done without this pic now everybody knows that my CHASE 64 was a trailer queen again this weekend!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Is this el Mariachi


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bribri1 (Oct 30, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

GOOD TIMES KILLER SHOW FRANK SEE YOU SAT OG :biggrin:


----------



## CHASE 64 (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Apr 27 2009, 09:22 PM~13711590
> *Is this el Mariachi
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------

